# any Barfers here?



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

Me given them once but changed away.. now back to barf.. so any barfers here? I just started a few days ago.. a lot of questions to ask!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Huh ??????????? Barf as in throw up - Deb help me here - I am lost


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

???? I am not understanding what you're asking.. or saying? you given them once but changed away but back to barf?? :blink:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I think she means Bones And Raw Food diet. :biggrin: No, I've never tried it but I think some others here have.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: I thought you meant barf up food also Linda..
No I never tried it, it's not for us.. :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL......yes I have tried the BARF diet what questions do you have.......LOL


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL.. barf is the raw food diet..uhh... I would like to know if cinderella keep on lick till her whole body wet.. Could it be detoxifying or is she allergic to the raw chicken..

Im currently giving her the ratio of 60meat:30veg:10 supplements
Chicken:Brocolli mix carrot : one tablet of salmon oil..


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> LOL.. barf is the raw food diet..uhh... I would like to know if cinderella keep on lick till her whole body wet.. Could it be detoxifying or is she allergic to the raw chicken..
> 
> Im currently giving her the ratio of 60meat:30veg:10 supplements
> Chicken:Brocolli mix carrot : one tablet of salmon oil..[/B]


It sounds more like a allergic reaction than detox. Have you given her broccoli before? What supplements are you giving them? 10 sounds like alot. Are you adding organ meats and bones?

Here is a very good site to get you started. http://www.rawlearning.com/


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=575514
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the site i read before already..

No i didnt add any organs as its a beginner barf for them to get them used to raw food.. yes gave her hcf broccoli before.. no problem with that. I jus gave 1000mg salmon oil and half a natural pet tablet, as they have a unknown skin problem which even the vet cant identify..

I dunno if its detox because lala is now brown all over and stop licking that much already.. now only lick whole hand.. rarely see her body wet now.. will observe more


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I couldn't imagine feeding my baby a raw diet. I wouldn't any more give it to Bianca than I would my 2 skin kids. We hear so much about contaminated meats and poor refrigeration of such before it hits the supermarket that it wouldn't even cross my mind to consider. Not to mention i would just skeeve to have her give me kisses after eating that stuff.

I guess some people don't mind and its probably better for them, but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> I couldn't imagine feeding my baby a raw diet. I wouldn't any more give it to Bianca than I would my 2 skin kids. We hear so much about contaminated meats and poor refrigeration of such before it hits the supermarket that it wouldn't even cross my mind to consider. Not to mention i would just skeeve to have her give me kisses after eating that stuff.
> 
> I guess some people don't mind and its probably better for them, but I just couldn't do it.[/B]


hahaha.. it doesnt bother me and i get mine straight from the market so its actually fresher than those in the supermarket.. and after eating their bad breath is no more


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I couldn't imagine feeding my baby a raw diet. I wouldn't any more give it to Bianca than I would my 2 skin kids. We hear so much about contaminated meats and poor refrigeration of such before it hits the supermarket that it wouldn't even cross my mind to consider. Not to mention i would just skeeve to have her give me kisses after eating that stuff.
> 
> I guess some people don't mind and its probably better for them, but I just couldn't do it.[/B]


No, me either. I do let Midis eat medium to medium rare filet mignon when I have it left over from my dinner, but I know that if it was safe for me it should be safe for him. And, I also only give him one tidbit at a time and freeze the rest for treats later. I don't trust raw food nor do I trust myself to get the correct ingredients or vitamins in him. The only time my last Malt got a piece of raw meat (accidentally - steak trimmings from the trash) he threw it up immediately and it wasn't old or contaminated, so that doesn't really make me feel like these little tummies need to try to digest raw meat.

Cyndi


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I feed raw (BARF), I actually took courses from Dr. Ian Billinghurst (the vet in Australia who started it). My previous dog Jiggs, an 85 lb golden, did fabulously once I switched him at 7 at the advice of my vet in Toronto (and being an Animal Intuitive myself I have seen many remarkable improvements in dogs fed this way). The bones, even ground, help to keep the teeth in great shape. Many vets are very much against it but I can't deny the wonders I have seen with my own eyes. Carly now eats Nature's Variety organic raw, 3 1/2 pellets a day, and she is also offered Canine Caviar kibble which she snacks on if she wants something between meals.

P.S. When Jiggs was 14 1/2, and in the emergency room, the vets there were commenting that they had never ever seen teeth so good, and I had never had them cleaned, or even brushed them.


----------

